# Brisa b26d?¿



## wøønde (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Hat irgendjemand schon mit dem Brisa b26d schon erfahrungen gemacht?

Die Kettenstrebe ist ganze 15 7/8" (403mm). ist das nicht viel zu lang für trialrahmen? 

Der Devil hat 380 bzw 390 .. und die anderen gängigen rahmen haben auch kürzere streben. Irre ich mich?

Was haltet ihr vom Brisa b26d und warum habt ihr keinen gekauft?

thx


----------



## aramis (9. Mai 2003)

Weil der aus Amiland ist!!!
Wir untestützen doch nicht die Kriegstreiber-Nation!
Die Bikes können nur schei55e sein, wie alles bei denen. Der Durchschnitts-Ami ist dumm wie ein Brot (statistsich belegt). Möchtest du, dass so einer deinen Rahmen zusammen zimmert???
("Boah, der Aramis, der ist total intollerant gegenüber den kewlen Amerikanern, ich weiß gar nicht was der hat?!"  )

Aber mal im Ernst: Ich finde zwar nicht, dass das mit den Kettenstreben sooo problematisch ist (das Orange hat auch 400er und steht supergeil auf dem Hinterrad) aber warum ein Rahmen aus Übersee, wenn es auf unserem Kontinent eine mehr als genügende Auswahl an Labels gibt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Mai 2003)

@ara:


----------



## tingeltangeltill (10. Mai 2003)

aber manchmal ist es eben genau dieser Rahmen


----------



## Reini (10. Mai 2003)

Aja bei mir wars der B26 aber noch mit dem gebogenen Ober und Sitzrohr
also 1. zu den kettenstreben
habt ihr schon mal bedacht wenn die kettenstreben länger sind der tret und rollbunnyhop theorethisch höher mach bar sind ?

Man braucht zwar etwas mehr Kraft, muss sich aber nicht schneller bewegen

einach das hebelgestz anwenden....

und sonst ist der Rahmen von der reifenbreite her spitze
ich fahr/fuhr einen High Roller 2.5 auf einer PlanetX BMF (selbe wie Alex) und hab noch auf beiden Seiten genug Platz gehabt....

Außerdem war er IMHO einer der ersten die einen etwas längeren Radstandgehabt haben

Und die Gabel kann ich auch weiter empfehlen, das sie sehr steif ist, an eine Fatty kommt sich zwar nicht ran aber trotzdem steif.

Noch etwas was sehr durchdacht war, waren die Kabel verlegungen für Hydr. Bremsen, weil man sie einfach einklipsen kann in etwas so wie bei den Pulcrorahmen

Negatives:
Mir war er vorne etwas zu tief, aber ich fahr lieber mit hohen Rahmen vorne..., also  Spacer und VRO nach oben....

Falls es noch etwas gibt...frag mich....
aja.... schau mal in meine gallery ein paar bilder vom rahmen


----------



## elhefe (10. Mai 2003)

@ ara

 

SOMEWHERE IN TEXAS IS A VILLAGE WITHOUT ITS IDIOT.

Aber der führt ja lieber Kriege und verschandelt die Umwelt, als bspw. die Ausbildung seiner Leute zu fördern.

Trotzdem halte ich die Amis für eine der Top Maschinenbau Nationen (leider?). Und das beziehe ich auch auf die Rahmenbauer von Brisa.

Und andererseits, warum sollte man immer nur kurze Kettenstreben zum Trial verwenden. Stell Dir vor. es gäbe keine Alternativen.

Hab auch schon Leute auf nem Schrottbike richtig gut trialen sehen.

Hoffe, dass wir uns dann bald mal in Leipzig treffen.

Bis denne Tilo

P.S. @ woonde

Sorry, dass ich etwas am Thema vorbei geantwortet habe.


----------



## Trialmatze (10. Mai 2003)

@  elhefe 

Morgen is dir zu kurzfristig, oder??? Wenn du etwas auf die Reihe bekommen solltest, dann melde dich einfach bei mir!

Dein Alternativen Aspekt ist wohl richtig, aber ich sehe das im grundegenommen ähnlich wie Aramis...Zwecks Maschinenbau würde ich dir aber widersprechen!

Matze


----------



## aramis (10. Mai 2003)

Na ist schon klar, da denk ich nur an Caterpillar Inc. (Baumaschinen, Motoren, etc.). Es ist vielleicht erwähnenswert, dass die überwiegend ausländische Billig-Arbeitskräfte aus Süden und Osten holen weil die Arbeitskräfte aus dem eigenen Land zu teuer sind. Das gilt sicher auch für Ingeneure etc., abgesehen von der Chef-Etage natürlich...

Nochmal zu Brisa: Schau dir mal an, wie schick die beim 26"er den Bereich hinter dem Innenlager gelöst haben, dann weißt du, warum die ihre Kettenstreben nicht kürzer machen (können).


----------



## elhefe (10. Mai 2003)

Oh, morgen ist leider zu kurzfristig. Insgeheim hatte ich an nächste Woche gedacht, bin aber noch gar nicht im klaren, wie ich eine Fahrgelegenheit organisiere. Ich würde mich dann unter der Woche mal via pm melden. Vielleicht habt Ihr auch gar keine Zeit.

Bis denne... tilo


----------



## konrad (10. Mai 2003)

aber irgendwie sehen diese brisarahmen doch verdammt geil aus!
da bekommt man richtig lust die amerikanische wirtschaft ein bissl anzukurbeln!
hier:


----------



## aramis (10. Mai 2003)

Nächste Woche ist ganz schlecht: Am 17.05 bin ich zum Training außerhalb und am 18. ist Wettkampf in Kitzscher.

Aber ansonsten wie gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Reini _
> *Außerdem war er IMHO einer der ersten die einen etwas längeren Radstandgehabt haben*



IMNSHO sind 1040mm überhaupt nicht besonders lang!


----------



## Reini (11. Mai 2003)

im gegensatz zum hitec schon


----------



## aspirin (11. Mai 2004)

Also mein Freunde des Trial-Sports

ich fahre seit ca. 14 Tagen das neue B26D von Brisa und bin Super-Zufrieden.
Es steht auf dem Hinterrad wie eine eins. Ich habe zwar auch Spacer drunter, werde da aber wie es aussieht noch mal ein oder zwei kleine wieder wegnehmen. Mein Bike findet Ihr übrigens unter http://www.hoch2bikes.de (das Blaue ;-)). Dort habe ich mein Bike auch gekauft. Hoch 2 baut nur die Fatty R ein. Was das Rad sicher etwas teurer macht. Dafür ist die Beste Gabel für den Trialsport eingebaut, die ich kenne. Und die Gabel passt optisch sehr gut zum Rest vom Bike. Laut Hoch 2 Bikes, hätte ich mir mein Bike auch mit anderen Teilen aufbauen können, aber die Teile die drauf sind haben mir sehr zugesagt. zB Truvativ Hussefelt Trial 165mm.
Was mir am B26D besonders gut gefällt ist der Hinterbau. Hat einer von euch schon mal drauf geachtet, wie Brisa das mit der Scheibenbremsen-Aufnahme gelöst hat? Das habe ich bisher bei keinen anderen Hersteller gesehen.

Was das gehetzte gegen Amis angeht: Wenn ihr euch auf die selbe Stufe mit den Medien stellen wollt...
Ausserdem kommt noch eine hervorragende Bikefirma aus USA: Cannondale
Und wer behauptet Cannondale baue keine guten Bikes, ist selber noch keins gefahren.


----------



## Trixer (11. Mai 2004)

also so ne sch**ß schleichwerbung find ich zum  :kotz: 

trotzdem gut, dass es nen neuen shop und brisa in d gibt


----------



## konrad (11. Mai 2004)

das is ja mal geil,dass es einen brisaversänder für deutschland gibt.die rahmen fan ich schon immer lecker!
kannst du mal bilder von deinem bike in die gallery stellen?was für radstand hat dein bike?


----------



## Hanxs (11. Mai 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche ist ganz schlecht: Am 17.05 bin ich zum Training außerhalb und am 18. ist Wettkampf in Kitzscher.
> 
> Aber ansonsten wie gehabt...




Ähm der Wettkampf ist aber am 16.05.! Hast du da was verwechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (11. Mai 2004)

aspirin schrieb:
			
		

> Was das gehetzte gegen Amis angeht: Wenn ihr euch auf die selbe Stufe mit den Medien stellen wollt...


Kritik an den Amis und ihrer arroganten Einstellung dem Rest der Welt gegenüber ist absolut gerechtfertigt und kann es nicht genug geben. Keine Nation hat mehr Kriege angezettelt auf diesem Planeten! Und ist für mehr Tote verantwortlich! Und versaut das Ökosystem "Erde" tagtäglich in größerem Maße als diese Knallköpfe!!!
Das sind Fakten und kein Gehetze. Trotzdem kommt von dort auch Gutes: Musik, Literatur, Bikes usw.usf.


----------



## aramis (11. Mai 2004)

@Hanxs:
Joa, da habsch mich wohl mal wieder vertan. 

@aspirin:
Die Brisa Bikes fahren sich total sche!ße.
(Bin schon mehrere gefahren)
Die Fatty R ist sche!ße.
165mm-Kurbeln am Mtb sind sche!ße.
Die Bremssattelaufnahme hatte Diamondback schon lange vorher am Trialbike.
Amis sind sche!ße.


----------



## aspirin (11. Mai 2004)

Mein Radstand ist 1006 cm. Ziemlich normal für ein MTB.

Zum Thema Amis: Habe ich zu Beginn des Irak-Krieges 2. Teil ein Bild gebastelt, was glaube ich ganz gut hier her paßt. Ich bin keineswegs mit allem einverstanden, was Amerika angeht.
Hier mein Bild http://www.aspi-rin.de/download/irak_wasser.jpg

@aramis: Sorry aber ich meine du wärst ganz schon voreingenommen und daß du schon mehrere Brisas gefahren bist, nehme ich dir nicht ohne weiteres ab. Da Brisa bisher nur sehr wenige in Deutschland fahren. Außerdem gibt es ein neues Model 2004. Was die Kurbel betrifft: Ich dachte auch erst, dass das nichts taugt, aber ich muss sagen das ich super zurecht komme.


----------



## aramis (11. Mai 2004)

Na is ja recht schön für dich, wenn du damit zurecht kommst. Würde ich nicht mal am 20" fahren.
Ich bin auf 'nem Indoor Trial das Brisa von 'nem Ami gefahren (so ein dicker, alle, die da waren, wissen wen ich meine). Das war Ende Februar, wird schon das neue Modell gewesen sein. Und vor wenigen Wochen bei einem ODM-Lauf (Calbe) bin ich das Brisa von einem sehr netten Ami gefahren, der zur Zeit in Deutschland DJmäßig unterwegs ist (alle, die da waren, wissen wen ich meine) . Der ist übrigens auch hier im Forum.
Du siehst, so voreingenommen kann ich nicht sein.

Und wegen dem Bild: erwarte keinen Applaus für deine political correctness.  Übrigens hast du glatt vergessen, hoch2bikes.de zu erwähnen.


----------



## Levelboss (11. Mai 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf 'nem Indoor Trial das Brisa von 'nem Ami gefahren (so ein dicker, alle, die da waren, wissen wen ich meine). Das war Ende Februar, wird schon das neue Modell gewesen sein.



[offtopic]
Der, den Du meinst, ist ein 1065er Levelboss gefahren, kein Brisa!
[/offtopic]


----------



## Hanxs (11. Mai 2004)

Nö also ich kann mich erinnern das da einer ein schwarzes Brisa fuhr und nur englisch gesprochen hat. Hab Ihn auch auf ein paar Bildern.

Naja ist ja eh nicht das Thema jetzt.

Was mich wundert ist das bei dem Brisa Vertrieb die Gabeln nicht im Angebot sind denn die sollen nicht schlecht sein und vorallem leicht.

Naja so denn!!


----------



## robs (11. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab aufm NDM-Lauf in Stadtlohn gleich zwei Brisas der aktuellen Generation auf einem Fleck gesehn, so selten können sie also nicht sein.
Ich war aber wohl der einzige mit Zoo! -Rahmen wenn ich das richtig gesehn hab.

Bin aber nicht auf die Idee gekommen, mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## aramis (11. Mai 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> [offtopic]
> Der, den Du meinst, ist ein 1065er Levelboss gefahren, kein Brisa!
> [/offtopic]



Ja, ich weiß  Der hatte aber auch ein schwarz-graues Brisa dabei, auf dem er durch die Messehallen gerollt ist. Ein nagelneues. Sah aus wie frisch ausm Karton.


----------



## Bwana (11. Mai 2004)

> Ich war aber wohl der einzige mit Zoo! -Rahmen wenn ich das richtig gesehn hab.



nö, mtb-trialer war mitm pitbull unterwegs.

wie schwer sind die kompleetbikes denn, so ca., hab auf der brisa-vertriebspage keine gewichtsangaben gesehen und zum zusammenrechnen bin ich zu faul


----------



## Levelboss (11. Mai 2004)

Hanxs schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich wundert ist das bei dem Brisa Vertrieb die Gabeln nicht im Angebot sind denn die sollen nicht schlecht sein und vorallem leicht.



Nachdem ich das HIER  gelesen habe, glaube ich, dass die Brisa Gabeln nicht so toll sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanxs (11. Mai 2004)

Gut von gebrochenen Brisa Gabeln habe ich auch schon gelesen aber bei 850g oder so glaub ich geht fast jede gabel mal in die Brüche. Naja egal.

Zumindest hätte mich interessiert was die für die Gabeln verlangt hätten .


----------



## robs (11. Mai 2004)

[offtopic]




			
				Bwana schrieb:
			
		

> nö, mtb-trialer war mitm pitbull unterwegs.
> ...




ah ja richtig, hab ich gesehn.

[/offtopic]


----------



## aramis (12. Mai 2004)

Bwana schrieb:
			
		

> hab auf der brisa-vertriebspage keine gewichtsangaben gesehen



Und das sicher nicht ohne guten Grund...


----------



## aspirin (12. Mai 2004)

Um des Rätsels Lösung willen: Das Komplettbike wiegt ca. 11,5 kg.
Ersparnisse mit anderen Teilen sind sicher noch möglich. Aber ich denke mit dem Gewicht liegt man ganz gut für ein Trialrad.

Wegen der Brisa-Gabeln: Brisa scheint mit der Herstellung nicht nach zu kommen. Das ist mein Eindruck. Und ich finde das eine Fatty R eine sehr gute Alternative darstellt. Sie weigt ca. 100g mehr, ist sehr steif und vor allem sieht sie gut aus.


----------



## mtb-trialer (12. Mai 2004)

aspirin schrieb:
			
		

> Um des Rätsels Lösung willen: Das Komplettbike wiegt ca. 11,5 kg.
> Ersparnisse mit anderen Teilen sind sicher noch möglich. Aber ich denke mit dem Gewicht liegt man ganz gut für ein Trialrad.


gut? bäh! viel zu schwer!


----------



## Reini (12. Mai 2004)

hmm
kacke, endlich wieder brisa rahmen *grml*
`is schon eine überlegung wert...
aaahhhh ****


----------



## LauraPalmer (12. Mai 2004)

@reini: zu schwer - schau, daß Du an den selben Rahmen wie alle anderen Autriche-Trialer kommst - der wiegt nur ca. 1,6 und hält alles aus


----------



## Reini (12. Mai 2004)

danke, aber ich hab mir dann doch den orange genommen
hatte vor ca. 1 Jahr die Chance mir einen Syntace zu nehmen
hab mich dann aber doch für den Orange entschieden, da der ja noch robuster ist als der Syntace


----------

